# Spark plug cap



## gbritnell (May 10, 2009)

This is in response to Steve Huck's thread in the 'metals' area about springy metal. This is a drawing of the cap style that I have used for my spark plugs. It's made of brass and when split it will snap over the type of cap used on rimfire spark plugs. I haven't include any dimensions because everyone might use a different spark plug. The proportions are correct so all one has to do is measure the cap on their plug and adjust the sizes. In Steve's thread I posted information about the type of rubber insulator boot that I use. If anyone needs more information just let me know.
gbritnell


----------



## RobWilson (May 23, 2009)

Hi gbritnell ,great idea for plug caps any chance you could post the drawing on the download area.
Thanks Rob


----------



## gbritnell (May 23, 2009)

I will do that.
gbritnell


----------

